
Netflix urged to slow streaming to prevent breaking the internet - ikarandeep
https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/03/19/netflix-urged-to-slow-streaming-to-prevent-breaking-the-internet/
======
jiveturkey
dup
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22626491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22626491)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

